# Captions please



## Ron Evers (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2015)

When you have to go, you have to go...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Oct 31, 2015)

"KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!"


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 31, 2015)

HUMP DAAAAYYYYY!!!!! YEEEAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Achaicus (Oct 31, 2015)

And the rockets red Glaaaaaaare  ♪♪


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 1, 2015)

Nae, nae, nae!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 1, 2015)

Ouchie ouch ouch,these old dentures are killing me.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2015)

Hallelujah!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2015)

LOL


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 1, 2015)

Floss!  Where can I get some dental floss!!


----------



## deeky (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm ready for my closeup.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 2, 2015)

Trump wins the election AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## KenC (Nov 2, 2015)

Gargle, then spit


----------



## ronlane (Nov 2, 2015)

Ohhhhh, one more hump day joke and I'm going to loose it.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 2, 2015)

All very good fun, some were over my head I must admit.


----------

